# First Decent in History



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Fixed the link for you.


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh ha thanks man. I just cant even believe the effort that goes into making a line like that. Ha I feel like a pussy cause I get all scared for a 60 Foot park jump and this guy is dodging falling boulders and avalanches to shred a 3 mile run. I bet after his first run he felt better than anyone can even imagine.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Riding off of any 8,000 meter peak is a big freakin' deal. High consequence lines, no doubt.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Props to him, but I ride for FUN and nothing about "first snowboard descent of a steep, icy passage" sounds fun to me! That's surviving, not riding!


----------

